# Reece McGregor in the Heat Treatments Skyline



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Reece McGregor went quicker in the Heat Treatments Skyline running 7.81 @ 177mph.  He is running a new Turbonetics turbo setup !!!!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

pic?? video?


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Will Post them as soon as possible only happend couple of hours ago litterally!!
Here's a pic for you


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

ewww


----------



## WKD RWD (Aug 29, 2005)

hey, it's ugly, but it IS Godzilla, and running 7.81....


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

looks as bad as nemesis's R33


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Yunis A said:


> looks as bad as nemesis's R33


NOTHING looks as bad as the Nemesis 33.
Congrats to Reece on an incredible run


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

The Front guard was designed by ex F1 Benetton Aerodynamic Head and designed to push air around the car not under it ...

We also had a Supra ex Venom Racing now C&V Peformancerun a 8.10 @ 170mph
Its fully tubbed and run a Twin Turbo 2JZ


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Fantastic time, well done Reece


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

drooooooool!!! look at those machines! i am suprised about that r32 tho. thought a bumper like that would increase drag! obviously i was wrong tho with that time!


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Cracking Run there Reese - Is it charge cooled?


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Great time!!!!!

Hope people don't come on here making excuses about how the Kiwis have better prepped tracks, or better tyres etc. It's just lots of hard work and attention to detail. I like the front bumper, it's something most people don't bother with but will make a difference above about 100mph.

I would guess you are correct, the car would need to be chargecooled. There is certainly no evidence of an air/air intercooler.


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

on the old turbo setup it ran a air to air cooler behind its new bumper

new combo, im really not sure.

last i heard it was running methanol as well


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> The Front guard was designed by ex F1 Benetton Aerodynamic Head and designed to push air around the car not under it ...
> 
> We also had a Supra ex Venom Racing now C&V Peformancerun a 8.10 @ 170mph
> Its fully tubbed and run a Twin Turbo 2JZ


From the US:

1. [email protected] KRYSTOS EFANTIS MSP RACING 3315lbs DRs best MPH 185.44

2. [email protected] White Titan Motorsports 3.4L, GT55-88, nitrous, PG
[email protected] on the stock 6 speed

3. [email protected](need trap speed) Boostlogic. GT47-80, TH400, nitrous, 3000lbs(?)

4. [email protected] Chris Anderson AAP Powerglide 

5. [email protected] Dana Westover/Virtual Works Auto GT47-88, nitrous, full weight

6. [email protected] Marko D. Sound Performance Full weight daily driver

7. [email protected](need trap speed) WOTM/1st Upholstery Auto 3.4L, GT47-88, 3300lbs

8. [email protected] [email protected]

9. [email protected] Dan Willie Batlground Engineering Auto 
[email protected] 6 Speed Drag Radials

10. [email protected] Larry Prebis Sound Performance Auto Full weight


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Great time! That's around 0-180 in 8 seconds. The record is only 0.2s away, right?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Is this still running an RB26? and if so, what the spec??

Truly amazing time


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

I will post the spec's of his RB26 later on tonight......


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Here is the Spec Sheet

RB26 @ 2.6ltrs
HKS Cams 
Jun Cam Gears
HKS Valves and Springs
Custom Head Gasket ( Made in Egland )
T51r Spl Turbo now a Turbonetics 
HKS`Exhaust Manifold
K&N Filter
HKS GT 60mm Wastegate
Trust Drag R Intercooler
HT 4 inch Exhaust
Mechanical Methanol Fuel Pump
Dash 12 Fuel Lines
20 Ltr Fuel Cell
12 x 1500cc injetors !!!
Jun intake Manifold with Jun 80mm Throttle Body
6 x Motec coils 
Motec CDI
Motec M800 Engine Management System
Weiver 2 Stage drysump
Peterson 10 litre oil tank
Custom Radiater and Custom Oil Catch Can

Transmission 
Liberty 5 speed Air Shifted Gearbox with
Twin Plate Slider Clutch
HT Hydraulic Torque Controller
R33 Diifs Front & Rear with Cusco 1.5 LSD's

Suspension :
Koni Shocks with King Springs
Custom Rear Arms and Sway Bars
Willwood Brakes All Round 
Custom Pedal Box

Exterior:
Carbon Fibre Front Bumper ,Doors ,Bootlid,
polycarbonate windows ,Custom rearspoiler
& a Parachute

Interior:
NZDRA spec chromo molly roll cage
Racepro seat
RJS Harness
Motec Display

Wheels/ Tyres

Front 15x9 on Dunlop SP Sport 28.0x9.0-15
Rear 15x10 on Dunlop SP Sport 28.0x10.0-15
Bogart Drag on Star Alloys

Performance : 1300+hp ( more now on
newely developed engine with turbonetics turbo )

7.81 @ 177mph 0-60ft 1.19

Wow thats it all there will post some vids as well soon...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*7.8*

Ultra  

:smokin:


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Reec McGregor 7.9 sec run
http://d.turboupload.com/d/372940/MOV00014.MPG.htm

Glen Suckling

http://jason.bdash.net.nz/Files/Vids/4NR 06 Drags/Mag n Turbo Skyline2.avi


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> Reec McGregor 7.9 sec run
> http://d.turboupload.com/d/372940/MOV00014.MPG.htm
> 
> Glen Suckling
> ...


First link is dead....


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I bet thats f*cking scary when it goes


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Excellent time and plenty of power to boot. Congrats to the whole team.

Cya O!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow! All from a little 2.6. Stunning.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> Reec McGregor 7.9 sec run
> http://d.turboupload.com/d/372940/MOV00014.MPG.htm
> 
> Glen Suckling
> ...


First link is for uploading.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

First link does work you can download the the clip from there.....

Here is some more pics....


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

1st link not working,


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> Here is the Spec Sheet
> 
> RB26 @ 2.6ltrs
> HKS Cams
> ...


It doesn't say anything about rods, crank and pistons??


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> It doesn't say anything about rods, crank and pistons??


I'll bet it's got those too.

Phil


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

Philip said:


> I'll bet it's got those too.
> 
> Phil


lol at phil


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Amazing results. More engine pics please!!!!1


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Philip said:


> I'll bet it's got those too.
> 
> Phil


I don't know. People have always said engine tuning was a black art.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

The Reece video didnt work, but Glenns video did. I know Glenn has run better than that in the car. 

That run it bogged on the 1-2 and the 2-3 shift and still ran 8.79. Not bad...


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

Glenn has done 8.08 , best of 174mph , with a Holinger and VP C16 .


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Brenhan said:


> Glenn has done 8.08 , best of 174mph , with a Holinger and VP C16 .



I was looking at Easy Streets WRX - pro Mod car... they did [email protected] All wheel drive. Pretty weird looking car now. 2.5 liter 4 cylinder.

We raced against their World Challenge GT car at Long Beach with our GT-R.

Now Glenn needs to throw the bottle back at the car....


----------



## BIG-BHP RACING (Nov 18, 2003)

Here is the 7.90 video.

http://www.zshare.net/video/reece-7-90-mpg.html


Anders.


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

Brenhan said:


> Glenn has done 8.08 , best of 174mph , with a Holinger and VP C16 .


Thats a name I have't seen for a while - how are you Brenhan?


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Here is a link to his 7.81 pass @ 177mph
This is with his new turbo setup this was run last month at the end of our drag racing season 


http://www.kiwidragracing.com/multimedia/06_NZ_Nationals2/McGregor_Skyline_781.MPG


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

COSSYCam said:


> NOTHING looks as bad as the Nemesis 33.
> Congrats to Reece on an incredible run


lol, good one mate


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> Here is a link to his 7.81 pass @ 177mph
> This is with his new turbo setup this was run last month at the end of our drag racing season
> 
> 
> http://www.kiwidragracing.com/multimedia/06_NZ_Nationals2/McGregor_Skyline_781.MPG



Not a bad pass.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> Here is a link to his 7.81 pass @ 177mph
> This is with his new turbo setup this was run last month at the end of our drag racing season
> 
> 
> http://www.kiwidragracing.com/multimedia/06_NZ_Nationals2/McGregor_Skyline_781.MPG


 That is one seriously quick skyline.. Awesome.:smokin:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

a very old thread but does any1 know if the engine specs changed much lately?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nailsgtr600 said:


> a very old thread but does any1 know if the engine specs changed much lately?


think the heads been ported 

Revs like a mosquito on speed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't think it's still a 2.6 and I'd love to know what's been done to make it hold that power. Iirc I saw them say they've gotten 1776awhp out of it.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Jimefam said:


> I don't think it's still a 2.6 and I'd love to know what's been done to make it hold that power. Iirc I saw them say they've gotten 1776awhp out of it.



i bet they dont map this to 95ron fuel matty! 

1776awhp is just incredible


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nailsgtr600 said:


> i bet they dont map this to 95ron fuel matty!
> 
> 1776awhp is just incredible




Pfftt! 


1776 :nervous:

That is some serious power! Defo got a mosquito head on that bad boy.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Jimefam said:


> I don't think it's still a 2.6 and I'd love to know what's been done to make it hold that power. Iirc I saw them say they've gotten 1776awhp out of it.


Heat Treatments engine is a HKS high deck 2.8.


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah thats what I thought 2.8 although I'm sure its pretty far from what HKS originally offered.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Jimefam said:


> Yeah thats what I thought 2.8 although I'm sure its pretty far from what HKS originally offered.


Yep,you are probably right mate,serious motor.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

asiasi said:


> Heat Treatments engine is a HKS high deck 2.8.


Was a high deck. They broke that according to kevin. (reeces brother)


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

There will be next to nothing standard or off the shelf on their engines.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> There will be next to nothing standard or off the shelf on their engines.


i understand that, whats one off.. the crank, pistons, rods, etc... surely someone must know a rough spec?!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

nailsgtr600 said:


> i understand that, whats one off.. the crank, pistons, rods, etc... surely someone must know a rough spec?!


Empty block and head.....everything else will be custom.

Good luck getting any of the spec on what they use.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

...


----------

